# Restoring a steering wheel



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi to all,

A friend is re-building his M3 E36 and now is finishing the interior... a few weeks ago hi found this steering wheel and want to restore it... let me to try what can I do.

How he let me:









Very bad leather... some holes...






















































Start to sand all the leather:


















I apply Liquid Leather:



























Sand a bit more... i repeat this 4 times (liquid leather - sand... )



























And finally, after few layers of tint... the finish:












































































































I hope you enjoy my work... I am very happy with the result, and my friend much more!

Saludos!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

fantastic finish, didn't think you'd be able to turn it around that well just from product ! very well done


----------



## Alessandro (Sep 25, 2008)

Great Job!I have to do the same job on my Mx5 Momo wheel...
Can you tell me what products have you used ?
Thanks.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

That's amazing. Looks brand new.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, great turn around, wasn't expecting that. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent improvement


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

looks brand new.......excellent job well done

mundo


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm really shocked!
What a turn around.
Great Job :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

A great turnaround...


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks great need to do this for my steering wheell


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

That's brilliant, would have thought that would need reupholstering from the damage it had.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Cor I'm impressed, I thought that was long past restoring! :thumb:


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

That is a great turnaround. If I had seen your tips first, I would not have to had mine re-trimmed

Mig


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

very nice results!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to all for your comments!



gargreen7 said:


> fantastic finish, didn't think you'd be able to turn it around that well just from product ! very well done





Alessandro said:


> Great Job!I have to do the same job on my Mx5 Momo wheel...
> Can you tell me what products have you used ?
> Thanks.


I use Leather Magic products, but soon I will try to use Leatherique ones.

The grit was P400 sandpaper.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Does it still feel "natural"... Like it would if it was brand new, made from "proper" leather? Or can you feel where the touch ups are?


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

that looks great!


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

Great result, which hand pad did you use for leather magic.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Does it still feel "natural"... Like it would if it was brand new, made from "proper" leather? Or can you feel where the touch ups are?


Yes, it feels natural, not at first, but using a week it feels totaly smooth, like new.



kxlylmz said:


> Great result, which hand pad did you use for leather magic.


Sorry but I dnt understand, I dont use any hand pad


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

That looks great, my steering wheel could use some of that.


----------



## egn805 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for your sharing.it's looking new :argie:but i have one question,which leather magic products do you use and where can i buy?if you sent to link i will be happy.


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

amazing turnaround. 
looks brand new


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

d7ve_b said:


> That looks great, my steering wheel could use some of that.





adam91 said:


> amazing turnaround.
> looks brand new


Thanks for your comments!



egn805 said:


> thanks for your sharing.it's looking new :argie:but i have one question,which leather magic products do you use and where can i buy?if you sent to link i will be happy.


I used Liquid Leather and black tint... this:










and this:










Thanks!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Eso se ve absolutamente fantástico! How was it applied? Airbrush?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Eso se ve absolutamente fantástico! How was it applied? Airbrush?


Muchas gracias!

I use a paint gun :thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

amazing job there :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work :thumb: I like the finish


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

i didnt know that could be done, great job


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Tunero said:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> I use a paint gun :thumb:


Diluted ou 1:1?

Did you buy it in Zabala?

Can you send me a pm with the link of the store to buy it?


----------



## Mastiz (Nov 5, 2010)

Great turnaround :thumb:

I have to try that myself, I´ve been thinking of getting a re-trim on my steering wheel, but if the results are this good...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Managed similar with my range rover seats, filler/sand (x3) then sponge colour, airbrush colour and then airbrush matt finish.

Before:


















After:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

:thumb:Looks brand new, great job.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

where do you buy the filler from guys(link at pm will be appreciated and if possible i prefer to be bough from the UK)? I have colour matched dye already.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great now if only i could find a similar guide for my walnut wheel.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Loved this so much im going to try it :thumb:

Thanks for posting :buffer:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Great stuff, how long would the leather last with the sanding down though ?

TBH i would retrim a steering wheel at a saddlers, brand new leather last for ages. The seats i would do this too.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

thats a great turn around didnt think that finish would of been possible :O


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry, I didnt noticed the thread before... I were out of Spain many days traveling a bit...



angajatul said:


> Nice work :thumb: I like the finish


Thanks!



burnt-toast said:


> i didnt know that could be done, great job


Many Thanks!



moshinho said:


> Diluted ou 1:1?
> 
> Did you buy it in Zabala?
> 
> Can you send me a pm with the link of the store to buy it?


Not, the tint is RU, so you only have to fill the gun.

I take it from Zabala, is a good friend of mine, if you want anything, feel free to ask me, I can send you what you want.



Mastiz said:


> Great turnaround :thumb:
> 
> I have to try that myself, I´ve been thinking of getting a re-trim on my steering wheel, but if the results are this good...


Try it, if you follow the steps and have patient, you will success! :thumb:



dubnut71 said:


> Managed similar with my range rover seats, filler/sand (x3) then sponge colour, airbrush colour and then airbrush matt finish.


Good work my friend!



Marc1 said:


> :thumb:Looks brand new, great job.


Thanks!



priceworth said:


> where do you buy the filler from guys(link at pm will be appreciated and if possible i prefer to be bough from the UK)? I have colour matched dye already.


I buy all things to a friend in Spain who works restoring leather, he teachs me, as I said above to moshinho, if you need something just ask me, I can send you by mail all you want.



james_death said:


> Looks great now if only i could find a similar guide for my walnut wheel.


All works similar... dont worry 



MerlinGTI said:


> Loved this so much im going to try it :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for posting :buffer:


Thank you for read!



TOMMY_RS said:


> thats a great turn around didnt think that finish would of been possible :O


Many practice for achieve this


----------

